# Ozzy and Sharon



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

What a complete dumbass...

For starters, who the fvck would actually fvck that geezer? This hair dresser must be one desperate woman to share her bed with that corpse. 

Second, how the hell does Ozzy have sex? He can't even hardly walk.

I'm not a Sharon Osborne fan by any stretch. She's obnoxious and she has the charm and personality of a howitzer. But I do think she has been a pretty damn good wife and manager to her husband for 33 years, and doesn't deserve the sh!t that clown has put her through. 

By the way I do like Ozzy's music, but as a human being he's a joke. 


Report: Infidelity behind Sharon, Ozzy Osbourne split | Fox News


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I'm not into heavy metal, which one is Ozzy in the picture? Hard to tell


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Hmm seems like an upgrade from Sharon. But Sharon looked might good for a 63 year old woman!

Michelle Pugh


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Well when she's the same age as Sharon she won't look as good, either. That doesn't make her an "upgrade".


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Just to keep things in perspective, Ozzy was previously married and had kids when Sharon and he began their relationship. Sharon ordered him to dump his wife or she would no longer manage him. 

Looks like she still calls the shots. But it also appears that she has looked past his dalliances with groupies. He's a rock star and she knew he would not be able to resist the temptations of the road, so she accepted it. 

It was only when he actually slept with someone she knew and someone who was part of their inner circle that she put her foot down. I guess there was a line he knew he was not supposed to have crossed, and he did so anyway. 

Dumbass.


----------



## sparrow55 (Apr 23, 2016)

Sharon Osburne, the classy lady that found a woman cutting off her divorcing husband's penis "fabulous" and funny


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6_klWFzzgw


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

sparrow55 said:


> Sharon Osburne, the classy lady that found a woman cutting off her divorcing husband's penis "fabulous" and funny
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6_klWFzzgw


TheTalk....

Has there ever been a worse collection of vapid harpies in the history of television?


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

My opinion on this will probably be unpopular here, but I just don't see how _any_ male celebrity would make good husband material. I'm sure there are exceptions, but the reality is eventually temptation will get the better of them. Their normal just isn't everyone else's normal.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> TheTalk....
> 
> Has there ever been a worse collection of vapid harpies in the history of television?


Are you forgetting The View and The Real?


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> My opinion on this will probably be unpopular here, but I just don't see how _any_ male celebrity would make good husband material. I'm sure there are exceptions, but the reality is eventually temptation will get the better of them. Their normal just isn't everyone else's normal.


I'm inclined to agree, but with an expansion to include most ultra-famous, ultra-rich celebrity types regardless of gender. When you are surrounded by people who say yes to your every whim, indulge your impulses no matter how foolish...it would take a very rare kind of person to remain grounded enough to be a good partner.


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Not to excuse Ozzy but I recall Sharon admitting in an Howard Stern interview she cheated on Ozzy too most notably with his guitarist Randy Rhodes. So I would not paint her as the sainted loyal wife either.

Actually between the both of them I don't think there are any winners in that marriage.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

zookeeper said:


> I'm inclined to agree, but with an expansion to include most ultra-famous, ultra-rich celebrity types regardless of gender. When you are surrounded by people who say yes to your every whim, indulge your impulses no matter how foolish...it would take a very rare kind of person to remain grounded enough to be a good partner.


True, female celebs are in no way immune to adultery. I would be interested to find out if the adultery rate in female celebs is as high as it is in males. I know its high, but is it the same?


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

GuyInColorado said:


> Hmm seems like an upgrade from Sharon. But Sharon looked might good for a 63 year old woman!
> 
> Michelle Pugh


Wow, she can do better than Ozzy. Cough...cough.....hypergamy anyone?


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Well when she's the same age as Sharon she won't look as good, either. That doesn't make her an "upgrade".


Nail-Head


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> True, female celebs are in no way immune to adultery. I would be interested to find out if the adultery rate in female celebs is as high as it is in males. I know its high, but is it the same?


I'd think infidelity is only one reason so many celebrities are less likely to make good partners. Getting everything you want whenever you snap your fingers and always having people in your inner circle who tell you what you want to hear would tend to encourage the kind of self-centeredness that is the antithesis of the needs of a good relationship.

If I had legions of fans swooning over me and seemingly endless money with which to indulge my whims at will, I'm not sure how that might corrupt me. 

For every Jay Leno there are probably dozens of Kelsey Grammers.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm just wondering why she's kicking up a fuss about it now.

I remember watching an interview with him admitting to banging groupies the whole time.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

marduk said:


> I'm just wondering why she's kicking up a fuss about it now.
> 
> I remember watching an interview with him admitting to banging groupies the whole time.


Probably just another attempt to get her name bumped up in the pop culture pecking order. She is but one of many celebrities who make zero distinction between positive and negative attention and know how much more effectively negative sells.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

marduk said:


> I'm just wondering why she's kicking up a fuss about it now.
> 
> I remember watching an interview with him admitting to banging groupies the whole time.



She also caught him banging their nannies over the years. She excused his behavior because he was not sober at the time. He always stayed faithful when he maintained his sobriety (which wasn't all that often). I guess she has finally had enough, everyone has their breaking point... She hung in there much longer than any sane person would. It isn't love, it is deeply rooted codependence.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

kristin2349 said:


> She also caught him banging their nannies over the years. She excused his behavior because he was not sober at the time. He always stayed faithful when he maintained his sobriety (which wasn't all that often). I guess she has finally had enough, everyone has their breaking point... She hung in there much longer than any sane person would. It isn't love, it is deeply rooted codependence.


I think she's achieved her own fame and doesn't need the spillover from his any more.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

marduk said:


> I think she's achieved her own fame and doesn't need the spillover from his any more.


Bingo. She no longer needs to ride the Crazy Train gravy train.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

A hairdresser? Really? that's so down market.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Ozzy is a really nice chap. My wife and I met him by chance in a pub in Birmingham city centre (he was on soft drinks) a few years back when he was visiting his family who still live there.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm actually surprised it lasted this long. The Heavy Metal crap Ozzy put out made them millions but recently Sharon was the one getting all the press and breaking into reality tv. She probably figures she's better off on her own then being with that burnout any longer.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

MattMatt said:


> Ozzy is a really nice chap. My wife and I met him by chance in a pub in Birmingham city centre (he was on soft drinks) a few years back when he was visiting his family who still live there.


I've heard that about him, actually. 

Could he speak coherently?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

marduk said:


> I've heard that about him, actually.
> 
> Could he speak coherently?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Very coherently, but a bit faltering at times.

It turns out that the damage wasn't all down to drink and drugs but mainly due to an inherited condition that took his grandfather's mind, too.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

MattMatt said:


> Very coherently, but a bit faltering at times.
> 
> It turns out that the damage wasn't all down to drink and drugs but mainly due to an inherited condition that took his grandfather's mind, too.


I've often wondered how much of that was really magnified for comedic relief for that reality show.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

marduk said:


> I've often wondered how much of that was really magnified for comedic relief for that reality show.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think they edited it that way.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Are you forgetting The View and The Real?


I stand corrected.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Eagle3 said:


> Not to excuse Ozzy but I recall Sharon admitting in an Howard Stern interview she cheated on Ozzy too most notably with his guitarist Randy Rhodes. So I would not paint her as the sainted loyal wife either.
> 
> Actually between the both of them I don't think there are any winners in that marriage.


I think a lot of this is just her way of putting a fork in the marriage. She has probably wanted out of the marriage for a long time and is using this latest episode as the proverbial straw that broke her camel's back.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Very coherently, but a bit faltering at times.
> 
> It turns out that the damage wasn't all down to drink and drugs but mainly due to an inherited condition that took his grandfather's mind, too.



Correct. He has the same condition Catherine Hepburn had. It is a genetic disorder that mimics Parkinsons.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Anyone who bites the head off a bat for a performance isn't anyone I'd want to follow.

As far as him gettin' it on, he probably played JFK and just laid back and let the women do the work.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

She fvcked Randy Rhodes? Really? 

Wow. He and Ozzy really were best friends. They shared everything.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> Anyone who bites the head off a bat for a performance isn't anyone I'd want to follow.
> 
> As far as him gettin' it on, he probably played JFK and just laid back and let the women do the work.


The bat was fake. 

What he actually did was bite the head off a live dove when he was in a meeting negotiating for his first major record deal a few years earlier. That is where that myth came from. 

Why anyone would bring live doves into a business meeting is beyond me... but hey, that's show biz.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Strange. There are pictures of Ozzy with the unconscious bat. Well, it looks as if he bit the head off of something. Still, no sane person would do that.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> Strange. There are pictures of Ozzy with the unconscious bat. Well, it looks as if he bit the head off of something. Still, no sane person would do that.


Well it could have been a dead bat? Still, you are right...it is pretty demented.


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> TheTalk....
> 
> Has there ever been a worse collection of vapid harpies in the history of television?


Yes, the _"ladies"_ on The View.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> Anyone who bites the head off a bat for a performance isn't anyone I'd want to follow.
> 
> As far as him gettin' it on, he probably played JFK and just laid back and let the women do the work.


He didn't know it was a real bat. Some woman threw what he thought was a rubber bat onto the stage and it turned out it was a live real one.

Damn fool woman.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

When did he discover it was real - before or after he bit the head off? Yeah, that would've been my first response rather than kicking it off the stage.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

boy, a lot of hate here for Ozzy! Black Sabath WAS one of the best rock bands ever...just in case you don't have a clue.....:banghead:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Talker67 said:


> boy, a lot of hate here for Ozzy! Black Sabath WAS one of the best rock bands ever...just in case you don't have a clue.....:banghead:



Black Sabbath really were revolutionaries. They really did invent metal. They actually invented a new music form. Very few artists can claim that unique achievement. A lot of people claim Zeppelin and Deep Purple helped creat metal, but they were really just power rock. Black Sabbath went twice as hard and twice as fast and they threw the blues box out the window. Their sound was totally incipient. 

Yep. I respect Ozzy for rising above his impoverished childhood and becoming a star out of pure willpower and drive. He was far from a great singer, but he had a weird voice and a charismatic stage presence that set him apart from other rock singers. He also had a knack for seeking out and picking great supporting musicians. 

But over the last decade he really has become a parody of himself. He should have hung up his microphone twenty years ago.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> But over the last decade he really has become a parody of himself. He should have hung up his microphone twenty years ago.


This can be said for a great many of the great stars and rock acts. They become caricatures of themselves. I understand the money is too good for them to not do it but some really should just stay home. 

Ozzy is remembered now more for that reality show silliness than his music. His bridzilla no doubt has an ulterior motive for this latest divorce action.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

When the story first came out, some people were saying, in comments on various articles, that this was a publicity stunt for attention with some new show, the X factor maybe, or some talent show, that Sharon was going to co-host. And then another article came out in the Daily Mail that Ozzy had three weeks to get things with Sharon sorted because he was leaving on tour with Black Sabbath, and the speculation was that this was a publicity stunt for his tour. 

But in the Daily Mail article, there was some material from Sharon Osbourne's book, and it was really sad. She wrote in the book that she caught him sleeping with two nannies at once, and when she confronted him, he really WAS in a daze and thought one of them was his first wife and the other one was Sharon. Even a tabloid like the DM treated that little piece of info with some seriousness and if he has a mental health condition, it makes sense he'd be confused. But the main theme of the material they cribbed from the book was what someone has already posted, which is that when he's off the wagon, he wanders, but when he's sober, not so much. 

Still, it is all a little weird, especially that 48-hour period after Sharon supposedly kicked him out of the house and he went missing. 

It's all rather bizarre, but it's also a little sad.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Black Sabbath really were revolutionaries. They really did invent metal. They actually invented a new music form. Very few artists can claim that unique achievement. A lot of people claim Zeppelin and Deep Purple helped creat metal, but they were really just power rock. Black Sabbath went twice as hard and twice as fast and they threw the blues box out the window. Their sound was totally incipient.
> 
> Yep. I respect Ozzy for rising above his impoverished childhood and becoming a star out of pure willpower and drive. He was far from a great singer, but he had a weird voice and a charismatic stage presence that set him apart from other rock singers. He also had a knack for seeking out and picking great supporting musicians.
> 
> But over the last decade he really has become a parody of himself. He should have hung up his microphone twenty years ago.


Well, I like me some Black Sabbath, but I think that there were other folks who had something to do with metal. Uriah Heep, for example. But be that as it may. These people are ROCKERS. Rockers.....rock. Anything else the do is either to get ready to rock, or coming down from rocking. Normal behavior, is as foreign to them, as it would be to a flock of seagulls. And thank God for em. I would hate it if there were no Old fashioned Rockers. The Ozzies, Angus Youngs, Lemmys, George Clintons and all of the others are Priceless.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

On a similar note, Bandit. I found a new, unwrapped vinyl of Savoy Brown's "Hellbound Train". Been looking for it for a long time.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Savoy Brown had a cool lead singer. I have an old vinyl of theirs packed away somewhere.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I love this thread. I don't care about Sharon and Ozzy, but loved Black Sabbath immediately when they put out their first album way, way back. (Loved Savoy Brown, too - real flash from the past.)


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> I love this thread. I don't care about Sharon and Ozzy, but loved Black Sabbath immediately when they put out their first album way, way back. (Loved Savoy Brown, too - real flash from the past.)


My Mom's brother worked for a radio station in Frankfort, KY, and he had enough vinyls to carpet Soldier Field. When he passed away us kids got to sort out those we wanted. I got a lot of 60's , 70's, and early 80's rock. Savoy Brown was one of my favorites. Jack the Toad was another one, of theirs, I liked. I'm also trying to upgrade my "Funkadelic" collection. I've got "Maggot Brain" but it's pretty old and doesn't play well.
As far as Ozzie goes, I get a huge kick out of old Rockers like him, and Kieth Richards, and some of the others. They can barely function as human beings, but by God can they rock!!!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I always feel that any domestic story about any celebrity is about 60-90% bullsh^it.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Rookie4 said:


> As far as Ozzie goes, I get a huge kick out of old Rockers like him, and Kieth Richards, and some of the others. They can barely function as human beings, but by God can they rock!!!


This is so true! It's amazing for me to watch some of these geezers. I saw Jimmy Page on the Ellen show )) and he was fantastic, as ever. Even Ringo Starr, not my favorite Beatle (was he anyone's?) is incredible in his 70's.

The music must keep them stitched together. There's no other explanation, lol.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I know this doesn't pertain to "Ozzy or Sharon," but speaking of oldies but goodies, I heard on the radio this morning that today is the 40 year anniversary of the release of Hotel California! Makes me feel extremely old. The guys on the radio were saying that it's unbelievable how much that song is still played on the radio today and how every age group know the Eagles and their music. They went on to say that there aren't many, if any, of today's artists that will be remembered in 40 years, much less still playing their music on air.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

karole said:


> I know this doesn't pertain to "Ozzy or Sharon," but speaking of oldies but goodies, I heard on the radio this morning that today is the 40 year anniversary of the release of Hotel California! Makes me feel extremely old. The guys on the radio were saying that it's unbelievable how much that song is still played on the radio today and how every age group know the Eagles and their music. They went on to say that there aren't many, if any, of today's artists that will be remembered in 40 years, much less still playing their music on air.


Didn't one of those guys die recently?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Rookie4 said:


> As far as Ozzie goes, I get a huge kick out of old Rockers like him, and Kieth Richards, and some of the others. They can barely function as human beings, but by God can they rock!!!


As troll-like as he is, Ozzy's fans adore him. He can barely walk onto the stage without someone holding on to him, but once he has that mic in his hands, it is like Yoda fighting Duku. He comes alive ....and all that charisma comes pouring out. He really is a gifted entertainer. He knows how to work his crowds.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Rookie4 said:


> Didn't one of those guys die recently?


Glenn Frey died.

The Eagles played on the Grammys this past year and were great. They sounded really good. It could be that I'm just predisposed to liking them, but I thought they sounded better live on the stage than some of the current stars. I think Jackson Browne stood in for Frey (?).


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> Glenn Frey died.
> 
> The Eagles played on the Grammys this past year and were great. They sounded really good. It could be that I'm just predisposed to liking them, but I thought they sounded better live on the stage than some of the current stars. I think Jackson Browne stood in for Frey (?).


That's right, I remember now.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Stage presence is rare and can change with the performers. Van Halen had it with David Roth, but not with Sammy Hagar, AC/DC had more of it with Bon Scott than with Brian. It's one of the reasons I dislike Kiss so much, you could put any goofball in that makeup. Freddie Mercury had it in Spades, Some are musicians AND showmen, some are musicians OR showmen. Ozzie is in the first category.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

I love OZZY, I recommend you listen to him sing "Changes" from "Black Sabbath Vol 4" album.

"Changes"

I feel unhappy
I feel so sad
I lost the best friend
That I ever had

She was my woman
I loved her so
But it's too late now
I've let her go

I'm going through changes
I'm going through changes

We shared the eve's
We shared each day
In love together
We found a way

But soon the world
Had its evil way
My heart was blinded
Love went astray

I'm going through changes
I'm going through changes

It took so long
To realize
That I can still hear
Her last goodbyes

Now all my days
Are filled with tears
Wish I could go back
And change these years

I'm going through changes
I'm going through changes


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Rookie4 said:


> Stage presence is rare and can change with the performers. Van Halen had it with David Roth, but not with Sammy Hagar, AC/DC had more of it with Bon Scott than with Brian. It's one of the reasons I dislike Kiss so much, you could put any goofball in that makeup. Freddie Mercury had it in Spades, Some are musicians AND showmen, some are musicians OR showmen. Ozzie is in the first category.


I would say Alice Cooper is in the second category.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> I love this thread. I don't care about Sharon and Ozzy, but loved Black Sabbath immediately when they put out their first album way, way back. (Loved Savoy Brown, too - real flash from the past.)


Savoy Brown was more hard blues than metal. But they were good. 

But it was Black Sabbath who really introduced that chugga chugga-chugga metal rhythm. It was a brilliant stoke of genius on Tony Iommi's part, coming up with that unique rhythm style. That was the archetype.


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

The first album I bought was Sabbath Bloody Sabbath. I have the Itunes version now and funny I have been listening it the last few days cranked up in the car. I love that album. I also love the artwork on the album cover, it inspired me to draw at that age.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Where I grew up you got into rock and roll at a very young age. I remember sitting on the curb in front of my house at age 5 or 6 lovingly inspecting my very first 45s (they were 'Sherry' from the Four Seasons and the original 'Breaking up is hard to do' from Neil Sedaka, I think).

The Popp family next door were what my mother called 'hoods' and what we little kids called 'cool' and they were teenagers who loved to corrupt the children around them. I got endless makeovers from the four Popp sisters and was taught how to dance to rock and roll at age 6. There was Motown and the ubiquitous Top 40 on AM and then the Beatles and the whole British invasion.

But then in the late 60's came Led Zeppelin and I thought my head would explode. And then Black Sabbath. Around the same time, I missed Woodstock because I had to waitress in my father's business. I missed Jimi Hendrix and Crosby, Stills and Nash to wait on cranky geriatric customers. Sigh.

To me, heavy metal was one part of this time period in which so many different types of new music could cohabitate. I still love that music and its inheritors. I'm that older lady who, when you pick off the earbuds and listen to what she's listening to, you get Nirvana or the Pixies or Black Sabbath. My children roll their eyes, as well they should. But....they never got to see the Allman Brothers at the Fillmore, so they can laugh all they want. Ha, ha..


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I miss AM radio. 

In Southeastern Arizona where I grew up, you had a choice of three different kins of music: country and western, Norteno or oldies (50s and 60s pop). No rock, no metal...nothing. When I got into middle school I made friends who listened to rock, and I would go to their houses to listen to Kansas, Pink Floyd, Yes, Rush, Kiss, Zeppelin and Black Sabbath...

Then I would get home and my dad would have Buck Owens playing on the radio. That ****** tonk country music was all he listened to. When I turned thirteen I got my first home stereo system and headphones so I was able to start buying rock albums. My dad, who was an old school cowboy (the real deal) thought I was nuts. He hated anything resembling rock and roll. Well, when he first heard me play Ozzy and then later Metallica, he about disowned me. LOL! 

Then one night when I was sixteen I was driving up a mountain pass near Tucson and I was fiddling with the AM stations and I stumbled upon this station playing this music I had never heard before. The signal was weak but the music was badass. I was transfixed and wanted to know who it was. But this station was like a wildcat station, so there was no DJ or any kind of advertising. So the next week I drove my friend up there and he had this really cool broadband portable radio that could pick up deep wave stuff and he figured out the signal was coming from Los Angeles....600 miles away. He also was able to tell me that the music was punk music and so we sat up there listening to Black Flag, the Ramones, the Stooges, Ill Repute, the Angry Samoans.... oh man, I fell in love.


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

I listen to a lot of different music, probably because I ran a radio station while in college that was alternative (jazz, classical, hard rock, MOR, thank God it was prior to Rap etc.) and my son is a musician and most of his stuff is pretty hard stuff. Not to mention he uses my Itunes account to buy all his music on my dime since he is a mostly broke young father and I get to listen to what he buys.

I get a lot of funny looks in the coffee drive through as this old man driving a new Dodge Challenger listening to hard rock. I have been getting my coffee bought for me a lot lately wonder if that has something to do with it. Five times in the last 6 months, hard to believe.

The new Mark Tremonti album has the fastest guitar work in the west.  To be honest though I liked the slower guitarist from the 70 and 80's. Pink Floyd is the best, David Gilmore was awesome. My son grew up playing all the lead guitar parts from Creed, then I influenced him with David Gilmore and Carlos Santana.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

giddiot said:


> I listen to a lot of different music, probably because I ran a radio station while in college that was alternative (jazz, classical, hard rock, MOR, etc. and my son is a musician and most of his stuff is pretty hard stuff. Not to mention he uses my Itunes account to buy all his music on my dime since he is a mostly broke young father and I get to listen to what he buys.
> 
> I get a lot of funny looks in the coffee drive through as this old man driving a new Dodge Challenger listening to hard rock. I have been getting my coffee bought for me a lot lately wonder if that has something to do with it. Five times in the last 6 months, hard to believe.
> 
> The new Mark Tremonti album has the fastest guitar work in the west.



The worst thing about growing older is that it is only your body growing older. I still have the same enthusiasm, desires and thoughts as I did when I was twenty. I still lust after women like I did when I was twenty, except now my pecker doesn't work half the time.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

And the music we listend to in the '70s, '80s and '90s was waaaaaay harder than anything kids listen to today. Kids today are hip-hop loving pussballs.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Black Sabbath really were revolutionaries. They really did invent metal. They actually invented a new music form. Very few artists can claim that unique achievement. A lot of people claim Zeppelin and Deep Purple helped creat metal, but they were really just power rock. Black Sabbath went twice as hard and twice as fast and they threw the blues box out the window. Their sound was totally incipient.
> 
> Yep. I respect Ozzy for rising above his impoverished childhood and becoming a star out of pure willpower and drive. He was far from a great singer, but he had a weird voice and a charismatic stage presence that set him apart from other rock singers. He also had a knack for seeking out and picking great supporting musicians.
> 
> But over the last decade he really has become a parody of himself. He should have hung up his microphone twenty years ago.


Yep. Should have taken a page from Alice Cooper's playbook and started doing used car commercials.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Unfortunately I missed the Sabbath farewell gigs in Sydney a few weeks ago. Both my older brothers went - they loved it. We all went to see Sabbs when they first came to Sydney in the early 1970's. I was just checking this on the Australian Music History website- I thought it was '73 however it looks like it was the Vol 4 tour in '74. 

The funny thing was the AMH site states that the support acts for the two gigs held at the old Hordern Pavillion venue (ideal place - held 5,000) were ACDC and Buffalo (both from Sydney). I can't remember who supported Sabbs that night. Hell, Buffalo played at our high school and I had seen ACDC at a local youth centre venue around the same time with maybe 200 kids. I'll never forget that night - no one knew who ACDC were; talk about a raw band. And of course when you mix surfers and rockers and sharpies (sort of skinheads) it can get a bit wild.

I have been looking at this Sabbath tour on youtube and much as I love him Ozzy does seem like a parody of himself. He's got that thing happening where he goes to do something and then suddenly remembers he was meant to do something else - the wheels are turning slowly. Then again the music is so great I can forgive Ozzie's misadventures. 

By the way - when I was a kid I was big on The Beatles and those soppy love songs of the early 60's like 'Honey' by Bobby Goldsboro. All of it caught by luck when the car radio came on or when I got my first transistor radio (the 'wireless' as my parents called it). I will never forget the first time I heard 'Black Night' by Deep Purple. That was when something changed within me - it was when the electric lead guitar took centre stage.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Love really good electric guitar. I remember Johnny Winter really well but have no idea what happened to him.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> Love really good electric guitar. I remember Johnny Winter really well but have no idea what happened to him.


He's still kicking around.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> I miss AM radio.
> 
> In Southeastern Arizona where I grew up, you had a choice of three different kins of music: country and western, Norteno or oldies (50s and 60s pop). No rock, no metal...nothing. When I got into middle school I made friends who listened to rock, and I would go to their houses to listen to Kansas, Pink Floyd, Yes, Rush, Kiss, Zeppelin and Black Sabbath...
> 
> ...


When I was about 6, my dad brought a radio home that he won, or he chose when he was awarded, a recognition for being an outstanding salesman for the company he worked for. I was able to pick up KAAY in Little Rock, and by the time I was in middle school, I was hooked on Beaker Street. Beaker Street was sort of a radical music program, not the kind of stuff you could find on an FM station back then. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beaker_Street

KAAY was 50,000 watts, and at night reached almost to the Canadian border and was picked up in Cuba, and had a real following in Havana. It was finally sold for religious broadcasting, and man did it have some doozies of crazies when it did that. But I used to hear the classics of rock on KAAY. I graduated to a bigger radio with a better antenna and I could get KMOX from St. Louis in my tiny southern town (I even used to listen to hockey!). But for a while there, Clyde Clifford, the DJ on Beaker Street, was playing Stairway to Heaven at least once a week, after it came out in 1971. 

But your post reminded me of that, and I was just telling someone the other day about my first radio. In my house, my Dad always played Patsy Cline and a bunch of country favorites, so I'd hide in my room with my radio and listen to KAAY like a rebel! Ah the good old days. Thanks for the trip down memory lane.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> Where I grew up you got into rock and roll at a very young age. I remember sitting on the curb in front of my house at age 5 or 6 lovingly inspecting my very first 45s (they were 'Sherry' from the Four Seasons and the original 'Breaking up is hard to do' from Neil Sedaka, I think).
> 
> The Popp family next door were what my mother called 'hoods' and what we little kids called 'cool' and they were teenagers who loved to corrupt the children around them. I got endless makeovers from the four Popp sisters and was taught how to dance to rock and roll at age 6. There was Motown and the ubiquitous Top 40 on AM and then the Beatles and the whole British invasion.
> 
> ...


People are always trying to put Southern Bands like the Allmans, ZZ Top, Marshall Tucker, Black Oak Ark amd others in a separate category, which I think is really stupid. Southern Bands rock as hard as anybody. They try to do the same to Black and Hispanic artists , Funkadelic,Little Richard, Santana, Etc. So what genius says that you can't rock and have soul at the same time? I have never been somebody who bought into the idea that you have to be in one category or another. The Stones and the Who have always rocked, but it's damn difficult to put them in a neat little box. Another is Fleetwood Mac, who went through a number of changes in personnel and styles. I always prefered the older Bob Welch version, to the Stevie Nicks and Lindsey Buckingham version, which, to me is too top 40"s. You can probably tell that I don't much like pop music.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

To put it in a nutshell, If it Rocks and is original, I like it. If it's phoney, and meant for teenagers, I probably don't, and didn't even AS a teenager.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

This thread is fun, but I doubt if it has too much to do with infidelity. LOL I'm betting that both Ozzie and Sharon have had their share of side orders.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Rookie4 said:


> This thread is fun, but I doubt if it has too much to do with infidelity. LOL I'm betting that both Ozzie and Sharon have had their share of side orders.


She admitted to having sexual relations with Randy Rhoads before she and Ozzy were dating or even got married. Don't know about afterwards, but I would not be surprised.


----------

